# hyperterminal y excel



## dirtsa27 (Jul 27, 2010)

hola!!

estoy desarrollando un proyecto donde el pic16f877a adquiere datos y los envia a la pc por medio del cable rs232,
los datos son enviados a hyperterminal, y usando la captura .csv puedo visualizarlos en excel

el problema esque me los manda igual que en hyperterminal y no separado enn filas y columnas si no todo en una sola.

necesito q sea separado en filas y columnas.
 yo manejo mikroc para programas el pic, cada vez que recibe una señal manda

m=01 m=02 ... m=..x a hyperterminal

tambien tengo el problema xq quisiera que fuera en una sola columna ya que es la misma informacion 
m=01
m=02

espero puedan ayudarme muchas gracias!!


----------



## djxero (Jul 27, 2010)

y porque no lees directamnete con excel recuerda que podes progrmar macros en visual y almacenas en cada  celda  buscare algun ejemplo que tengo por ay


----------



## dirtsa27 (Jul 28, 2010)

muchisimas gracias! t lo agradecería mcuhissiiimo!!


----------



## djxero (Jul 28, 2010)

aca te dejo un ejemplo  para que practiques con excel ,esta muy claro


----------



## dirtsa27 (Ago 2, 2010)

estuve checando el ejemplo pero no funcionó,

ya pude organizar mis datos en una sola columna desde mi porgrama en mikroc,

el detalle es que tengo 3 datos diferentes y quisiera q estos quedaran clasificados en 3 columnas 

m=1
m=2
b=1
b=2
n=1
n=2

sea 
m=1   b=1   n=1
m=2   b=2   n=2


----------



## djxero (Ago 2, 2010)

si seguramnete no es ta funcionando  por tu programa del pic habria que mirar tu code
asi te ayudo .
la idea es que por cada variables que envies  la envies con algun digito identificador puede ser
AVAR1
BVAR2
CVAR3

Entoces asi en vb(excel) 9 creas un rutina para  separar estas variables y ponerlas en la celda que desees..


saludosss


----------



## dirtsa27 (Ago 2, 2010)

//Sensor Moldeados
if (PORTB.F0==1 && a==0){
mold = mold + 1;

             {
            for(b=0;b<12;b++)

            Usart_Write(m*);
            }
            cent = mold / 100;
            dec = (mold - cent * 100)/10;
            uni = mold - dec * 10-cent*100;
                 Usart_Write(num[cent]);
                 Usart_Write(num[dec]);
                 Usart_Write(num[uni]);
                 Usart_Write(32);
                 Usart_Write(0x0D); // salto de linea


}

este es una parte delprograma de una variable

la vdd t agradeceria mucho tu ayuda xq ya no entiendo nada d tanta informacion q he visto=(*


----------



## djxero (Ago 2, 2010)

que lenguaje usas  yo uso  basic    (pbp)
ay te puedo ayudar
mira este code como envio el valor de la variable....


```
DEFINE OSC 4 ' Define Oscilador a 4 Mhz
Symbol T9600 = 2 ' Dato verdadero (Driven True)
Define ADC_BITS 10 ' Define la conversión A/D a 10 Bits
DEFINE ADC_SAMPLEUS 50 ' Tiempo de muestreo en el conversor A/D es 50 uS
A VAR Word ' Declaración de una variable tipo word (16 bits)
ADCON1 = %10000000 ' Configura el registro ADCON1
inicio:
ADCIN 0,A ' Inicia la conversión, almacena el resultado en "A"
SerOut PORTC.6, T9600, ["A",#A] ' envía los datos al PC  'la letra A ENTRE COMILLAS OCUPO COMO IDENTIFICADOR
SerOut PORTC.6, T9600, ["B",#B]
PAUSE 50
SerOut PORTC.6, T9600, ["C",#C]
pause 500 ' Pausa de 500 milisegundos
GoTo inicio ' Salta a inicio
End
```


----------



## dirtsa27 (Ago 2, 2010)

yo utilizo lenguaje C de mikroc y no utilizo adc, ahrita el unico problema q tngo es acomodar en columnas xq ya visualizo los datos en pc, en realidad nunca he manejado macros en excel y no se como utilizarlo.

gracias!!


----------

